# i need help! firing order!



## whiteshirttdi11 (Jul 3, 2007)

ok so i have a 12v v6 not a 30v but there seems to be no specific 12v v6 forum... and what im asking is irrelevant anyway, the thing is, i dont know what the firing order means or how it will help me run the right wire from the coil to the right cylinder. the firing order is 1-4-3-6-2-5. but i dont know how to read this and apply it to hooking up my wires, i know its a dumb question but i hope some one can help me..


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: i need help! firing order! (whiteshirttdi11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whiteshirttdi11* »_ok so i have a 12v v6 not a 30v but there seems to be no specific 12v v6 forum... and what im asking is irrelevant anyway, the thing is, i dont know what the firing order means or how it will help me run the right wire from the coil to the right cylinder. the firing order is 1-4-3-6-2-5. but i dont know how to read this and apply it to hooking up my wires, i know its a dumb question but i hope some one can help me.. 
 The cylinders are numbered 123 front to rear on the passenger side of engine and 456 front to rear on drivers side...the cylinders fire in the order that you listed in your post. Pardon me for suggesting..but if you don't "know what the firing order is or how it will help me run the wires correctly"..Maybe you should NOT bet tearing into your engine? Sounds kinda a doctor saying... "Gee I've never done this operation B4 and I've never even studied it..but here goes, I'll learn as I cut!" Becoming a good mechanic isn't genetic...no one's born with all the info needed to properly maintain and repair a car...you get that thru reading shop manuals! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whiteshirttdi11 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: i need help! firing order! (spitpilot)*

thanks for the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i know that the firing order is the order the cylinders ignite, thats common sense, i cant seem to convey the issue i was having. but. it turns out that after replacing the coil,wires and plugs it hasnt been misfiring with the new stuff, i assumed i hadn't understood the firing order since it was still running poorly, judging by the looks of the spark plugs, but it seems that the timing is off. the car will run but it sounds like its camed.
uhg....










_Modified by whiteshirttdi11 at 1:07 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: i need help! firing order! (whiteshirttdi11)*

Did you mark the wires as you took 'em off the coil pack on top of engine..or change 'em one by one so you know for sure that you put each wire back on the correct coil pack terminal and plug? I don't know if the coil pack is marked like old distributor caps used to be with the cylinder #'s if you didn't mark wires. You can't go by distributor rotor position of course since there isn't one...if the car runs but "lumpy" you most likely have a couple of wires transposed.


----------



## whiteshirttdi11 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: i need help! firing order! (spitpilot)*

the coil pack is marked with the corresponding cylinder numbers, so im sure they are in the right position.








i got the cheap duralast plug wires from autozone, do you think that could be the issue?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: i need help! firing order! (whiteshirttdi11)*

Or maybe plug insulator issues..i've seen newly installed plugs with cracked insulators (some thing plug sockets are for sissy's) and even antisieze smeared on em..that stuff is super conductive and will short out a plug right now! Double check plug & wire install.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whiteshirttdi11 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: i need help! firing order! (spitpilot)*

ive check so many things over and over haha. i didnt use that gel stuff, it didnt seem necessary, the stuff that came with the wires, the plugs are fine though, ive had them out a few times each checking if the cylinders were flooded. thanks for the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## motojoeis01 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: i need help! firing order! (whiteshirttdi11)*

did you buy the good plugs or the cheaper single electrode plugs? the reason im asking is becaise i was going to ask did you check the gap on the plugs? ive had new ones out of the box range from one plug at .015 tot he next being .045. but if you have the double or quadrupal electrodes they dont need to be gapped. ive had buddys that throw them in and they're car runs like ****. i regapped the plugs and it runs great.


----------



## whiteshirttdi11 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: i need help! firing order! (motojoeis01)*

yeah i thought of that too, the plugs are ngk 4 electrode ones though. 
thanks for the help, i need to check the wires to see if they are arching next time im home. i might buy new wires since they are the only thing i cheaped out on


_Modified by whiteshirttdi11 at 11:57 AM 12-4-2008_


----------

